# can't erase ALL the messages on MB2059B recorder



## desert_sand (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a small Memorex recorder, MB2059B. The thing is full of messages and though *I followed the directions*, I cannot erase them all and start over. Any ideas?

I know it's a cheap one, but I hate to toss it.


----------

